# For fans of Leonard Bernstein.....



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

On my YouTube channel I have uploaded a large number of good quality videos of Leonard Bernstein conducting various works in performance. The videos span from 1958-1989 and include a wide variety of repertoire with a number of orchestras. One of my favorites is Aaron Copland playing his piano concerto with Bernstein at the podium.

Currently I have 88 videos uploaded that YouTube approved (it's allowed because my channel is not monetized).Anyway, I'll add more as I find them. For now, enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDBnumuuGWld7G3Esrw8aZFH8BoSGPqIw


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'll visit.

Bernstein's my favorite conductor.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ooh, that sounds good. I’ll be visiting too.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of the greats of the 20th c, maybe the greatest. I sure hope Sony is working on a comprehensive Bernstein box like they made for Ormandy; that would really be something. Even though I only got to see him live twice, both concerts are indelibly imprinted in my brain. What a giant!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Very nice. I listened to William Tell and found it very peppy, which is refreshing from LB.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bernstein is one of my favorite conductors. I'll be visiting your playlist. Thanks for sharing.


----------

